# SSP burrs for espresso High Uniformity vs. Low Uniformity



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi guys,

What is your experience with HU and LU burrs provided from SSP especially for espresso. My previous grinder was equipped with HU and it was really easy to work with, to dial in etc. Currently I am using Monolith with LU burrs, they are more difficult to be dialed in, the grind settings are really close to zero(when I use preinfusion) the range for espresso in narrower than HU BUT taste-wise they produce delicious shots with outstanding clarity.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Denis is discussing this very subject and I have to agree with you both - the taste is superb with outstanding clarity from these LU burrs. They were a little tricky early on, once seasoned, but a slight change in dose and baskets soon remedied that. I am grinding around #2 to #3 mostly and have, at times, choked my L-R (3 minute shots, anyone!) Having not used HU recently I can't make a direct comparison.


----------

